# So who's leaving???



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

I keep hearing about the upcoming mass exodus of expats when the school term finishes next month and was wondering how true this is, I hear figures of Emirates selling over 17,000 one way tickets for June/July... 

So is anyone on here leaving or know of someone who is.... or is this all just rumour and exagerated figures?

No particular reason for asking, just curious.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Im curious as well.....

Apparently ''dubai talk'' of course - all containers are full leaving Dubai ports and also all relocation agents are very very busy - MOVING OUT!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I've seen three movers companies at my building during the last couple of weeks... moving stuff out, not in...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

I've seen a fair few removal companies around my cluster in Discovery Gardens, and atleast 2 apartments have been emptied in my building just this week! The traffice in DG keeps growing one week and dying the following week, however for atleast 3 weeks now its been pretty clear!


----------



## ExploreME (May 25, 2009)

I have also listen the same news. Expecting it in next month.


----------



## calypsocooler (May 7, 2009)

Good indication is the waiting lists for schools. My collegue put her daughter on the waitinglist of DBA 1 year beack and was informed that there were more than 150 people in front of het on the waitinglist.
A month back, she received a call that she was in the first 50 on the waitinglist. Two weeks later she gets a cal that her daughter is in.
Let's see 150 of 1 agegroup make A LOT of families...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

^^^^^ ouch


----------



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

Take a look at this

Consumer Finance : Thousands leave UAE without paying bills


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I've been contacting companies to transport things to Europe and many of them say that they have no space, and that they are too busy, 

I also talked to a girl at DNATA Cargo and they are also overrun with people booking cargo services for their Excess luggage. 

I'm also reviewing my options, as I only came here for one reason and that was to save money, but the cost of living has Rocketed and I can't save a penny, So I might be off back to Spain next month, heck I miss those Spanish siestas and relaxed living, such a better quality of life..


.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

OH GOD everyone is leaving!!!!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

mayotom said:


> I've been contacting companies to transport things to Europe and many of them say that they have no space, and that they are too busy,
> 
> I also talked to a girl at DNATA Cargo and they are also overrun with people booking cargo services for their Excess luggage.
> 
> ...


oh take us with you!!! lol

where in Spain are you heading to? are there any jobs available there at the moment?? I thought the situation in Spain was bad at the moment.... (according to my sources anyway, which happen to like drama a little bit too much so they might be exaggerating... i wouldn't mind moving to Spain!! Much more relaxed and closer to Mexico =)


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

were all going to Spain, there's huge site traffic to Spain Forum...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

oh god yes, siestas and sangrias and tapas and fiesta brava and no more english speaking!!! HEH


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Bueno tengo Doctorado en Arte Español


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> oh take us with you!!! lol
> 
> where in Spain are you heading to? are there any jobs available there at the moment?? I thought the situation in Spain was bad at the moment.... (according to my sources anyway, which happen to like drama a little bit too much so they might be exaggerating... i wouldn't mind moving to Spain!! Much more relaxed and closer to Mexico =)


I lived in Marbella for 3 years before I came back here, but now I'm thinking anywhere from Almeria to Tarifa, tariffa would be great, surfers haven, and just a party town all year. but its going to come down to work situations, 

to really immerse into the Spanish way of life I'd like to live in the Basque region or Galicia, but I don't know people there and my Spanish just isn't good enough.

I have options in the Marbella area, just bar work to start, and some other bits and pieces, I have a small tourism/rentals business there, but it wouldn't pay the bills.



and you are right the Job situation is really bad there, but for me the pro's outweigh the cons as the Quality of life is probably the best in Europe. on a scale of 1-10 south of Spain 8 , Dubai 2. 

my plan was always to go back there, so I'm just thinking about speeding up the process, especially since work here is uncertain and we are still having problems getting a visa for my Girlfriend.



dizzyizzy said:


> oh god yes, siestas and sangrias and tapas and fiesta brava and no more english speaking!!! HEH



Oh yes Andalucia has some fantastic Fiesta's

I went to the San Fermin(bull Running) in Pampalona, now that's a fiesta and a half


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah, in my case I will have to stay here saving more money before I can contemplate a move - either going back to Mexico to buy a property with my savings, or just spending my savings to finance my move to the next place. Agh, recession sucks. 

So what's the deal with your girlfriend's visa? How come her company has not sorted out that for her? Has she looked for another job? Must be such a hassle doing visa runs every damn month...


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> So what's the deal with your girlfriend's visa? How come her company has not sorted out that for her? Has she looked for another job? Must be such a hassle doing visa runs every damn month...


there are problems between DNRD and her company and they can't issue her visa as per  Frustration with this country. Things are not looking good from that company, so she would need to get another job, but since she is not from the 33 countries, Visa Run's are not even a possibility, she is back in Estonia now, had to stay out for 30 days again, 

and as you know to get a job here it is almost essential to come here for interview which she will need a Visa to do, and then she would need to go from interview to work Visa approved within 30 days so not very likely....


:focus:


Izzy, we have also looked at Panama, as the economy is still strong there, have you been there, whats your thoughts of living in central America.. seems nice apart from the :rain: season


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

mayotom said:


> there are problems between DNRD and her company and they can't issue her visa as per  Frustration with this country. Things are not looking good from that company, so she would need to get another job, but since she is not from the 33 countries, Visa Run's are not even a possibility, she is back in Estonia now, had to stay out for 30 days again,
> 
> and as you know to get a job here it is almost essential to come here for interview which she will need a Visa to do, and then she would need to go from interview to work Visa approved within 30 days so not very likely....
> 
> ...


I haven't been to Panama (apart from the airport but that doesn't count) so I can't offer any advice, sorry =( One thing I do know for sure is that the real estate market is also suffering badly like everywhere else. One of my friends who's mother is from Panama and owns several properties there told me recently that she has lost so much money. Sounds very similar to Dubai on that regard. Now the good thing about Panama is that there is so much foreign investment going on there and so many forces driving it from the economic point of view that I could understand if the economy there has not been as affected as other places. It makes sense. 

Well good luck with whatever you decide!! Let me know what you decide! I too don't see the point in staying here if one can't save money.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Morning ..... just came across your thread and noticed the "Spain" comment - believe me the situation here in Spain is pretty awful! and Im sure it reflects pretty much whats happening everywhere at the moment. Lots of job losses, highest unemployment figures in Europe, many expats leaving to go back to the UK (mainly because they have family support over there).

Yes the sun is shining, and the tapas is great, and the atmosphere is "relaxed" .. but if you need to pay rent and bills etc then you really do need the job! and they are very very thin on the ground.....irrespective of what line of work you are in...plus your options are much reduced if you dont speak Spanish pretty fluently.


Take care !


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Morning ..... just came across your thread and noticed the "Spain" comment - believe me the situation here in Spain is pretty awful! and Im sure it reflects pretty much whats happening everywhere at the moment. Lots of job losses, highest unemployment figures in Europe, many expats leaving to go back to the UK (mainly because they have family support over there).
> 
> Yes the sun is shining, and the tapas is great, and the atmosphere is "relaxed" .. but if you need to pay rent and bills etc then you really do need the job! and they are very very thin on the ground.....irrespective of what line of work you are in...plus your options are much reduced if you dont speak Spanish pretty fluently.
> 
> ...


I've been hearing the horror stories for a while, was even happening over a year ago when I left, I wouldn't even concider it if we didn't have places to go and people to help us get started again including a job, albeit a minimal salary it'll pay the rent


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mayotom said:


> I've been hearing the horror stories for a while, was even happening over a year ago when I left, I wouldn't even concider it if we didn't have places to go and people to help us get started again including a job, albeit a minimal salary it'll pay the rent


Hi Mayotom - yes theres been a definite decline in the past 12 months - more particularly since the start of this year  The only jobs that seem to be in the papers are commission only for land sales / timeshare .. the usual rubbish which in my experience people only stick with for a couple of weeks max until they realise its either impossible to earn any money - or its some sort of scam.

Sadly weve seen lots of friends lose jobs, move on or back to the UK .... which seems to be similar to whats happening in Dubai at the moment too.

It cant stay this bad forever!?!?!? so survival of the fittest until things start to pick up again !!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> The only jobs that seem to be in the papers are commission only for land sales / timeshare .. the usual rubbish which in my experience people only stick with for a couple of weeks max until they realise its either impossible to earn any money - or its some sort of scam.


oh and don't forget the infamous boiler rooms Boiler Rooms | Carter-Sinclair these guy's call from the Costa del Korea, I remember they were dotted all along the coast....


I'm thinking going back now would be tough, but then again have myself well established again by the time that a recovery comes in a couple of years

.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

marc said:


> Im curious as well.....
> 
> Apparently ''dubai talk'' of course - all containers are full leaving Dubai ports and also all relocation agents are very very busy - MOVING OUT!!!


Removal firms see big rises in expat departures | Arabian Business


if its in the paper's it must mean that there are 10 times more leaving:juggle: can't print negative stuff these days...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Removal firms see big rises in expat departures | Arabian Business
> 
> 
> if its in the paper's it must mean that there are 10 times more leaving:juggle: can't print negative stuff *these days*...


How long have you been in Dubai? There have always been restrictions on what can be printed, it was just that in previous years there were less bad news stories.


:tape2:


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> How long have you been in Dubai? There have always been restrictions on what can be printed, it was just that in previous years there were less bad news stories.
> 
> 
> :tape2:



Come on Elphaba, there is a noticeable difference since they tightened the restrictions in March/April.... 

you of all people here must have noticed that. 

as a matter of interest, with you been from the Journalistic background what are the actual changes to the Guidelines?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

marc said:


> were all going to Spain, there's huge site traffic to Spain Forum...


You are all more than welcome. Ya gotta like the smilies tho on our forum:cheer2::welcome:lane:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Come on Elphaba, there is a noticeable difference since they tightened the restrictions in March/April....
> 
> you of all people here must have noticed that.
> 
> as a matter of interest, with you been from the Journalistic background what are the actual changes to the Guidelines?


No there isn't. There have always been restrictions, but little regard was paid as there was little bad news to report about Dubai. If you read a variety of papers you will see that they report matters differently. For example Gulf News is run by a local man and so is particularly careful about what it says. The National prints stories with rather less bias.

You have the internet so can read the news from many different sources. Don't forget that you have chosen to live in a country that is not a democracy, so whilst it seems unfair and very biased, you cannot compare Dubai to the West.

I am not a journalist, I write for the Personal Finance of The National because of my experience in the financial services industry.

-

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Chica said:


> You are all more than welcome. Ya gotta like the smilies tho on our forum:cheer2::welcome:lane:


Same smilies on every part of this forum... 


-


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree re my choice to live in the country, just making remarks 

:focus:

Also as part of my job I read preaty much every daily/weekly publication in the UAE and have to agree with you re the National.. 

while it obides by the restrictions they also manage to have good honest opinion sections


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mayotom said:


> I agree re my choice to live in the country, just making remarks
> 
> :focus:
> 
> ...



It's as close as we get to unbiased reporting. 

I pity you having to read all the local papers. The standard of writing in many of them is shocking! 


-


----------



## nadirahmad (Mar 9, 2009)

*Dubai Exodus*

I think the rumour is 40% of Expats leaving this summer.
Rents have fallen to below 50% and second hand cars for sale are virtually worthless. good time to grab a bargain if you have some spare cash though.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

nadirahmad said:


> I think the rumour is 40% of Expats leaving this summer.
> Rents have fallen to below 50% and second hand cars for sale are virtually worthless. good time to grab a bargain if you have some spare cash though.



That's what they say, but a friend of mine just sold her car as she was leaving and said she could have sold it 10 times over.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah second hand cars are very expensive over here....

I see know signs of a mass exodus, and the market (property anyway) - is looking positive..... 

amazing what an HSBC report will do lol


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

marc said:


> Yeah second hand cars are very expensive over here....
> 
> I see know signs of a mass exodus, and the market (property anyway) - is looking positive.....
> 
> amazing what an HSBC report will do lol



Looking positive,, but is there anybody actually finalising on sales....



.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes still a lot of transactions..


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

What kind of depreciation should be expected on a 1 year old car (popular model, say Honda CRV or Nissan Qashqai) with average mileage? People seem to be asking 10% less than a brand new car! Is this realistic?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

(Dusts off his keyboard and logs back in) 

It is clearly noticeable about there being less people around and we all know from experience there will be less people around with schools getting out.

I know of three families leaving with one way tickets, so my first hand knowledge.

Me voy a Espana...........arriba vacacion!!!:dance:


----------



## Expatmanuk (Jun 6, 2009)

*Really??*



mayotom said:


> I've been contacting companies to transport things to Europe and many of them say that they have no space, and that they are too busy,
> 
> I also talked to a girl at DNATA Cargo and they are also overrun with people booking cargo services for their Excess luggage.
> 
> ...


Hi; hmm, am interviewing for a job teaching in Dubai, on possibly 14,000 AED a month - single, 2 dogs, accommodation etc paid... but am wondering whether a European school might be better... What do you think? I, too, am only thinking about Dubai to save money...


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Expatmanuk said:


> Hi; hmm, am interviewing for a job teaching in Dubai, on possibly 14,000 AED a month - single, 2 dogs, accommodation etc paid... but am wondering whether a European school might be better... What do you think? I, too, am only thinking about Dubai to save money...


as you have seen in many other posts, its all down to the standard of life you are looking for.

cost of living here can be high, but some people can get by on minimal budgets...

.


----------



## saintlypan (Jun 6, 2009)

I am leaving (yet again) for another country. My job entails that I need to relocate a lot. This time I am going to Thailand or Singapore...there is no final decision yet, but I am leaving next month. Luckily my company arranges all of my accommodations so I do not have any problems with rents and amenities.


----------



## Persian-kitty (Jun 19, 2008)

We are leaving too ( 

where can I find movers? any recomendations, we had an absolute nightmare coming over here last year with most stuff broken. How would you know if a company is any good?


----------



## saintlypan (Jun 6, 2009)

Persian-kitty said:


> We are leaving too (
> 
> where can I find movers? any recomendations, we had an absolute nightmare coming over here last year with most stuff broken. How would you know if a company is any good?


wow..that must've sucked. My company handles everything for me...perhaps you could ask your neighbors for recommendations? Or at least you can ask your friends...for me, they are more reliable than the internet. Good luck with your move!


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

hi, have a look of "Columbia International Removals", i was very impressed of their quality of service; everything well packed and nothing broken all the way from hong kong to dubai.
alternately, check out a website with the usual 3w intlmovers, it has list of international movers to choose from.

good luck for your move.




Persian-kitty said:


> We are leaving too (
> 
> where can I find movers? any recomendations, we had an absolute nightmare coming over here last year with most stuff broken. How would you know if a company is any good?


----------



## KateGarden (Jun 9, 2009)

Indeed, Dubai is much quieter then it used to be last year.
I am wondering when the current situation improve ?


----------



## Sonya664 (Dec 28, 2008)

Just wanted to leave you with a thought,,,,,,
Dubai may seem "quieter" compared to last year, but i have been back in London for a few months this year and the same words are being bounced around here

Sure seems that way, roads quieter, no traffic, no queues etc

Guess for Dubai maybe many expats leaving and those who have decided to ride out the current climate and stay put are "just staying in",,,,,save the pennies


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow!! this sucks for some of us that only got here recently…guys don’t go, please stay…it might just get better….


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Suey said:


> Wow!! this sucks for some of us that only got here recently…guys don’t go, please stay…it might just get better….


Suey arrives, everyone leaves...

Coincidence?
I think not!


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Suey arrives, everyone leaves...
> 
> Coincidence?
> I think not!


The other way round mate! Suey arrives and things will get better, just watch this space!!


----------



## Sonya664 (Dec 28, 2008)

Suey said:


> The other way round mate! Suey arrives and things will get better, just watch this space!!


Don't worry Suey, in the voice of Arnie,,,,,
I'll Be Back!
:boxing:


----------

